# Getting discouraged....possible buys?



## lovestruck (Dec 20, 2010)

As I mentioned in my previous thread (http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/possible-buy-82929/page2/#post986706) I'm getting QUITE discouraged with searching for a nice, prospect! I've visited over 20 by now and I've seen all sorts of terrible things. I've had to call AC for starved animals, seen many lame lame lame horses with dishonest owners and many crazy raging ones as well. As a result, I've been settling for less and less of what I want compromising quality over just saneness and soundness!! I'm getting quite discouraged since it's been a long, hard search with quite a few disappointments! 

I want something that can do middle-upper level jumper and also dabble in lower level hunter/dressage just for fun. I don't care much about age, although under 7 and over 4 is ideal. I don't care specifically about breed or sex, just that the horse is athletic, sane and sound. I have a trainer that I can work with, so I'm not afraid of some minor vices either. I have the money to put in the training and work, but I want something with a sound foundation so it can stay sound and be worked and ENJOY the work as well!

Here's what I've found. Anyone see any potential? 

Horse #1: 3yo TB 15.3 hh colt (would be gelded ASAP), has no papers, is green (only knows w/t), has no papers but they do have his pedigree. The lack of papers bothers me a little bit and he's a little short backed, short cannons and upright pasterns from what I see. He's overpriced, but I'm pretty sure he's negotiable.









Horse #2: 16.1 hh TB gelding. Looks about 2-4 yo. Not a lot of info in the ad so I'll contact the seller to get more. Looks flashy and cute thought!









Horse #3: 5yo reg. 16.2 hh TB mare. No papers (but is tattoo'd and owner has all her info) that come with her. She is a lot less green then the others: w/t/c, jumped up to 1.40 m, has her leads, shoulder in/shoulder out bending. She's cheaper then the first guy! I'm not the biggest fan of her back however.









Any thoughts? Personally #2 is my favorite right now! I'll be going out to see them all within the next couple months.

Also, just wanted to give people an idea of my price range. This mare is $10000. She's a 10 yo 16.1 hh TB, shown hunter, jumper, equitation, dressage and some cross-country. Forte is Equitation Jumper or Equitation Hunter. Shown on the A circuit at 3'3". Automatic flying lead changes, an easy frame, turns on haunches/forehand, half-passes, smooth transitions, lengthens and shortens. Sound, sane, sensible, straight-forward, and safe. Here's her confo:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Could you please define what you mean by "middle to upper level jumper"? If you are wanting a 3'6"+ horse, you're going to need a solid base of dressage to start out with - you can get distances or turns without it. If you want an "upper level" (competative national/international horse) then you're looking at a crapload of money, and you wouldn't be here asking for internet peoples' advice. Do you have a trainer to help you shop? I would really suggest consulting with a trainer to get you the right horse. 
Your horses are pretty well all over the place - could you give us an idea of type and price range? Having set standards for a potential horse will be very helpful for those looking for you, and for yourself so you don't buy a horse that is "just alright." I see that you're looking at everything from a well-trained, shown mare (though I would give her a pass myself) to what appears to be a gawky, gangly 2ish year old with not much other info. 
If you could set out a list of things you want, what your goals are, and what kind of time frame you want to achieve those goals, I think you'll find it really helpful.


----------



## lovestruck (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm looking at 3-3"-3'6". My middle-upper, I mean I'll be showing at A-circuit shows. I do have a trainer and we do consult. I just like getting lots of opinions. These guys are everywhere agreed, but I don't have many specifications. I'm looking at a long term project (2+ years) so the horse can be completely green. The last mare is just to show you that even a proven show horse here with not the greatest confo is expensive. I personally would not buy her either.

Type: TB or TB cross. Something athletic and that will last through the strenous work and enjoy it. Price range is from 0-$5000, but the lower the better. $5000 would be if the horse was absolutely amazing for what I want.

In terms of standards, I don't really mind if the horse is green or has little in the way of training as long as they are sane and sound, since I have the time and the trainer to work with that. I'm just looking for something with basic potential that could use an upgrade. Hence the all over the placeness! I just want the horse to have no HUGE confo fault that will cause large problems quickly down the line. I can deal with some faults obviously, just not anything major!

Hope that helps!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Honestly, I'm not too crazy about any of these horses. But your best bet would probably be number 3 conformation wise. I definitely wouldn't get number 1 if he's expensive.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't like number 2 at all. Shallow through the girth, and something not quite right with that shoulder IMO.

Number 3 - holy long back batman! I would pass on her too. 

Number 1 is the best of the three - however, I don't like his pasterns. To me, they look a bit too long, and that is a big thing for jumpers.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Just a bit of info too - short cannons are good! And short backs are good too!


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> Just a bit of info too - short cannons are good! And short backs are good too!


Ditto.....love short backs.

I don't like any of them especially for the height and level you are talking about.

Super Nova


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

I agree with the previous posters, I don't like any of the horses posted. I don't see much potential for midle-upper lever jumping, however the first one is the best looking one to me. 

The first one is the best put together overall and looks like a hunter/jumper. I don't like his pasterns like Chiilaa said, they look weak and long and probably won't hold up in middle/upper level jumping. But overall he looks most suited to what you want. 

The second one looks like he came from somebody's abandoned backyard imo. He doesn't show much potential for jumping let alone dressage. His shoulder looks super off and he doesn't look like he'd move very smooth u/s. Plus, he doesn't have that flashy appeal that the first horse has. 

As soon as I read the "jumped up to 1.40m *at 5 years old*", I would have counted her out right there. Any horse that young that has jumped that high (which seems like she would be jumped high regularly) she will maybe have a couple more years before she breaks down. Plus with that horrible back end I'm surprised she isn't lame or has serious back problems right now.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

You might look here:
Finger Lakes Thoroughbred Adoption Program Home

Not terribly far, altho over the border from you. They are a "rescue", and honest people. You know what you are getting. I like DJ's Miracle myself, and she is only 3, unraced.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

A couple more. One is actually also listed in the Buffalo area, so he may be closer to you. It is the one with show experience, the $4k one.

*Experinced Show Horse* (HUNTER/JUMPER) 17h TB
Thoroughbred Mare (5YO)


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Of the horses pictured, I like #1 the most. She is NOT too upright in front, tho she may be (and that is MAY) a little short for what you want to do. Because the photo is blurred it is very difficult to see if her legs are clean or not. 

#2 is spindly and #3 is sickle hocked.. 

The last horse.. the A Circuit horse.. has puffy ankles with the off front looking really questionable and an over straight front leg. Hind legs are not so hot either.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Just as a side note - the last horse in the OP is an EQ horse - EQ is primarily rider-judged. Not all jumpers are models for their breed, but why stack the odds from the get-go?
The first horse's pasterns worry me; they're long and sloped. Not ideal for a jumper. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

For 10k, you could get something a lot nicer. I really don't like any of them much, honestly. Have you considered buying from a breeder/trainer?


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Of these horses, I like #1 the most. Nice compact body and he is the best proportioned of all of them. I would hate to see you pay too much for him though, unregistered, barely broken and a colt at that! BTW I don't think a lack of JC papers will hold you back competitively in any way, you would just register him with USEF yourself I imagine.

Some food for thought: I like the last mare (the $10,000 one that is successfully competing) the _least_ conformation wise. The only reason I mention this is because, like I mentioned in your other thread, it is very difficult to find a TB that has textbook conformation. Unfortunately the breeding practices in the racing industry are not geared towards correctly conformed horses, but that is a topic for another day.

My point is this: You can work with less than ideal conformation to a degree (as long as it isn't a severe fault), as competitiveness also depends on the training put into the horse and the horse's own mental aptitude for the job.

Am I suggesting that you settle for a badly conformed horse? Of course not! Just to take everything into the equation and try and be as objective as possible. We will help you with that of course.

To sum up, if that last mare can physically make it at the level that you are wanting to compete at, I would think that it is physically possible for horse #1, #2 and #3 to also providing they are sound, it will just depend on their aptitude and your training.

ETA: I just saw the comments about horse number 1's pasterns and I wanted to mention the danger of assessing pastern angles on a horse that is not bearing weight equally on all four legs at the time of the photo. I'm with Elana on this one, his pastern angles look alright IMO.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I was ready to respond, until I read that these are $10k horses. I like 4 best, but for $2k not $10k.Number 2 second best. But these are not 10k horses, that is outragious.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Hang on, what the...? They are all $10,000??? That is craziness!! If so then none of them!!


----------



## lovestruck (Dec 20, 2010)

sarahver said:


> Hang on, what the...? They are all $10,000??? That is craziness!! If so then none of them!!


NONONO!

#1-3 are all about $1500. Number #4 (which I'm not looking to buy, just posted as an example of what goes for high prices in my area) is $10000. She's wayyy overpriced IMO but she'll probably get sold still because she's got an impressive show record.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Ah, that's more like it, then I is stickin to me guns, #1 is for sure worth further inspection!

The reason that I discount the others is because for jumping diciplines #2 has a long back and #3 has a hunters bump. Neither will _necessarily_ cause long term problems but personally I would avoid any type of weak back conformation.


----------

